# Kernel modules MCP79 Memory Controller



## qtsidekick (Feb 16, 2019)

I am trying install FreeBSD 12-REL on an Early 2009 iMac. Everything went well but the system are missing *MCP79 Memory Controller* and *MCP79 Co-processor* modules. If you know the fixes, let me know. Thanks.

```
none0@pci0:0:0:1:       class=0x050000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x0a8810de rev=0xb1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP79 Memory Controller'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none1@pci0:0:3:1:       class=0x050000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x0aa410de rev=0xb1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP79 Memory Controller'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none2@pci0:0:3:3:       class=0x050000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x0a8910de rev=0xb1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP79 Memory Controller'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none3@pci0:0:3:4:       class=0x050000 card=0xcb7910de chip=0x0a9810de rev=0xb1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP79 Memory Controller'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none4@pci0:0:3:5:       class=0x0b4000 card=0xcb7910de chip=0x0aa310de rev=0xb1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP79 Co-processor'
    class      = processor
```


----------

